# Shore Casting A Mid-Water Float Rig!



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Floating Mid Water Rigged Bait!

Depending on the areas you fish & water conditions it's sometimes better to keep your bait off the bottom. If there's bottom obstructions or low visibility it may hide your baited rigged from being detected. It's always good to be prepared for any conditions you fish in. So i'll demonstrate how to better present your bait to increase your chances of hooking-up. 

I've been practicing this ideology using fish, squid, shrimp & crab for years. Live bait always works the best. I've hooked into Trevally, Ladyfish, Threadfin, Sharks, Rays & Bonefish using this method of suspending my baits. This really works well in a boat drifting over miles of reef & sand bars. Use your favorite bait & hook.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9fVWQsbfLA


----------

